# Left Over Roofing Materials.. What do you guys do ?



## larson1951 (Sep 4, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> I hear you but have seen no problem with my unorthedox plan to this point to change everything. Of course on large insurance jobs that hit $30-75K several payment are made.
> 
> Most of my payments are mailed to me and quite often after a long day of work that last thing I want to do is sit down at the dinner table with the homeowner and think about $'s.
> 
> ...


i agree
i used to collect payments after job is done
i always had to wait til yhe HO got home and had supper
half the time i would have to listen to stories about
'when i was a kid i helped shingle the barn' 'but i don't have time now'
or i would like to wait til my son comes to town so he can check just 
to be sure the job was done right cuz he used to help a 
home builder frame houses'
i would waste 2-4 hours a week doing this
mailing a printed envelope addressed back to your rfg co. makes it easy for them and saves your time
also the contractor that sits in front of a customers house waiting for him to get home from work is not only pathetic looking, it gives them the image that they are not real successful and they are living from job to job
just my .02 worth, and maybe only worth .01
steve


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

If it's working and you're comfortable with it, then I wouldn't recommend changing it. 

But I don't get the negative perceptions of sitting with a client to collect your check. I don't mind listening to a story or two. Fair play might even be to make them suffer through one or two of my own. While all of this is going on I'm solidifying my relationship with a client, making sure they are satisfied and know it, seeing if there is any other way we can be of service, etc.

And at the end of each job I want to ask 4 questions and see them answer. Can't read body language in an email.

As far as getting paid in full only after completion, I hope you are at least covering your cost of lending them the money. Aside from that, there is a real danger that you are leaving an obscene amount of leverage to be used against you if they decide to adopt the prostitute principle. You don't have to look too deep into this forum to find stories outlining the consequences.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## FerrisHI (Oct 20, 2010)

All about building the relationship...Collecting the check is a perfect opportunity to toot your own companies horn on how well it went and they will start telling you what else they need done...Dont down play "story time" because i will build our relationship a 100 times better then anyone could an a email...Just my 2cents




DavidC said:


> If it's working and you're comfortable with it, then I wouldn't recommend changing it.
> 
> But I don't get the negative perceptions of sitting with a client to collect your check. I don't mind listening to a story or two. Fair play might even be to make them suffer through one or two of my own. While all of this is going on I'm solidifying my relationship with a client, making sure they are satisfied and know it, seeing if there is any other way we can be of service, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Down here it's almost expected and down right rude to not listen to a story or two. If you don't that relationship is toast.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Oh, I listen to plenty of "stories". On my initial visits measuring the roof is only a fraction of the time I spend on the property. It would be safe to say if any trust is given it's based mainly on the first visit to the property.

My wife, friends, and family all call me a good talker... 

Oh, I do visit the home for final payment at times. Some don't like mailing a check so those all get visited. Some of the large insurance jobs I have to meet in person to go over all the final payment details. As far as simple claims with just a roof payment it's very straight foward and very few homeowners need their hand held during the process. Here in MN we get enough hail over half my customers are on their second or third roof replacement via storm damage so they know how things work.

Well gotta go to work. Got two crews on new roofs, a crew siding, and I gotta run my own crew to finish the SHOT UP ROOF today.

BTW, on this job the other day the homeonwer handed me a cashiers check made out to my roofing company. We didn't talk moneys outside of her $250 deductible but the check is for much more than the materials. So there you have it not all customers pay to my lumber yard!!!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

my company is about 30% roofing 30% siding 30% decks/porches 10% kitchen and bath (winter time) but 95% of my customers we have done more then one project with. so i don't know if its just you guys that only do roofs and that person isn't going to need another roof until your to old to do it, but i like have solid relationships with my customers and if that means talking to them for an hour at finial walk through about our kids or what not. i'll do it gladly and ill get a call back from them later when they want there next project done


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

We had a lot of good ones with leftover drywall. Some hangers always have extra. Some crews eat it up.

As stated the '' if we were short'' line normally shut them up.


----------



## VAviaCo (Sep 3, 2008)

He may be thinking that if you had 5 bundles left over you must have measured his roof wrong and charged him for a bigger roof than he has. Assuming he knows that bid are usually by the square. Even then it's none of his business how you put your quote together. Your price was to re-roof his house and if you accidentally ordered 30 extra bundles it is still none of his concern.

Some referrals aren't worth getting. Anyone he knows who listens to his opinion could wind up being a douche as well.


----------



## Mr Pragmatist (Apr 25, 2014)

*Some Clients are ridiculous*

The materials DO NOT belong to the Client. You were paid for the construction of the roof, not to supply materials and labour for your client. As long as the construction is done within the agreed parameters, you have fulfilled your obligation. Your materials have nothing to do with your client.

I am dealing with a similar situation as we speak.


----------



## roof-lover (Sep 19, 2008)

What you do is you make sure you are on the roof at the nearing end of the roof. Count how many bundles are left. Estimate how many bundles you think will finish the job. Throw any estimated extra bundles off the roof and into your truck. Do it quickly.
Out of sight, out of mind.
This extra time sensitive work pays for itself against homeowners that do not have any common sense And let their greed take over their talking.
Which then leads to them losing their confidence in you leading to a host of problems.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I usually keep the 2 or 3 bundles that are left over after a job and after 10 or 15 jobs I have enough to reroof my house. Yeah the colors are a little different and the pattern can be a little confusing to the eye but they are essentially free. j/k


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i have actually seen afew houses in my area like that all mismatch colors.i thought it was quite entertaining


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

2 year old post.


----------



## walterhendersonjr41 (6 mo ago)

I'm located in Chattanooga Tennessee I have 14 packs of wood colored shingles roofing shingles . Trying to set them for $15 per pack I deliver. They were made on 01/222


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I need some in Oregon, will you deliver here?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walterhendersonjr41 (6 mo ago)

Sorry I'm in Chattanooga


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

walterhendersonjr41 said:


> I'm located in Chattanooga Tennessee I have 14 packs of wood colored shingles roofing shingles . Trying to set them for $15 per pack I deliver. They were made on 01/222


Wood colored? WTF this isn't Craigslist.


----------



## walterhendersonjr41 (6 mo ago)

avenge said:


> Wood colored? WTF this isn't Craigslist.


 sorry I'm not a pro


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

walterhendersonjr41 said:


> sorry I'm not a pro


This site is for professional contractors visit DIY Home Improvement Forum


----------



## ll_moto_ll (9 mo ago)

Don't give up any left over material. Roofing contractor is taking al the risk, if you were short material, then like you said, you would not be asking customer for compensation.

This brings to mind a huge fight many years ago on a 700k project, a portion of the scope was a barrel metal roof standing seam. There were many problems with this job, one of them was an argument between us and GC on the wood framing for the barrel substrate. They built an octagonally shaped substrate, it was not a gentle half round curve. Since we had already fabricated the curved panels to accommodate a round structure, the panels had unsupported gaps between the bottom of the panel and the roof substrate. The project was on a portion of a prominent mall in the area and being weeks from Christmas mall festivities, we were forced to install panels. they did NOT like the result. We said screw you, we told you up front but since you were in hurry for Christmas and reluctant to fix the deck. our scope is complete. 
We pulled all our material off site, they withheld final payment in excess of $150k holding it hostage for our left over roof panels, designed to meet the buildings intend curve, they wanted to use them as a template for another roofer to do the work "right" as they put it. We refused, stating the new roofer can figure it out for themselves if they are all that good, they do not need our material and put a lien on property and immediately got paid. They never did fix the roof and still looks like **** today! 
Not a recommended path to take, but that was what we had to do for that situation.


----------

